# What process is used to make Letterman Patches?



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

What process is used to make Letterman Patches? Is it embroidery? How would I go about doing them are there any tutorials out there?

The Patches Im talking about Is below:


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like chenille to me. Kind of like embroidery but different. There are machines made specifically for chenille. And there are companies that provide chenille patches.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

The background is felt, the loopy parts are chenille and the blue detail is embroidered thread.


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

The patch you have pictured is mixed between embroidery and chenille. The football is orlon acrylic yarn chenilled onto scrim felt. The "State Playoffs" text is embroidered onto another piece of felt and probably sewn to the chenille patch with a manual sewing machine.

As posted above the chenille segments are created with a chenille machine. Without the machine you'll need to find a vendor to get your chenille work done.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

does anyone on this site offer this service? and does anyone know where i can get wholesale letterman jackets???


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

We run chenille at my shop. Only recently started and almost exclusively for our own letter jacket sales. We'll start contracting work this Spring. I personally recommend Ron and Peggy Ekstrom at Lasting Impressions Embroidery for chenille. They are in Little Rock, AR (501) 568-2300. Ron is as cool and honest as they come. They are among the chenille elite in the USA.

You can also check Custom Chenille in Dallas and Mt Olympus Awards in Missouri. Hear great things about both companies.

We have great success selling Rennoc jackets. Great quality. I have been told that Stewart & Strauss comes close in quality to Rennoc. You can probably get on terms with either company.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Just an FYI, 

Holloway makes great jackets as well. So does Game Sportswear. 

Try Neff for the chenille patches. They have quite a few stock ones if I remember. I don't remember about the custom.


----------



## becacat (Oct 13, 2009)

The background is felt, the loopy parts are chenille ,the blue detail is embroidered thread and the blue border is marrow border.


----------

